# Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen



## Bruce Payne (2. September 2011)

Hallo, werte Mitleser!


Nachdem ich aus den Ergebnissen meiner Suche noch nicht so recht schlau geworden bin, gestatte ich mir, euch einfach einmal mein Anliegen zu schildern und noch offene Fragen direkt zu stellen. Da dies mein erster Post ist, bitte ich, mir eventuelle Fehler nachzusehen.

Ich bin dem hiesigen Fischereiverein beigetreten, um an dem kleinen Fluß, der durch unsere Stadt fließt, angeln zu dürfen.
Der Erlaubnisschein gestattet eine etwa 18 Kilometer lange Strecke des Flusses zu befischen, der in diesem Abschnitt auf einer Breite zwischen 10 bis 40 Meter und einer geschätzten Tiefe von 0,7 bis 3,5 Meter (Flußmitte) äußerlich leider relativ monoton verläuft.
Daraus ergibt sich für mich das Problem, daß ich mangels Erfahrung und besserer Gewässerkenntnis immer wieder die üblichen Hotspots (wie z.B. die wenigen Kurven, Einläufe und Brücken) ansteuere, nur um festzustellen, daß dort bereits jemand angelt.

Da ich mir gerne neue Ansitzstellen erschließen würde, es meinen Recherchen nach allerdings keine Tiefenkarte dieses Flußabschnittes gibt und das manuelle Ausloten der gesamten Strecke einer kleinen Mammutaufgabe gleichkäme, überlege ich, ob und inwieweit die Anmietung eines Echolotes nützlich sein könnte.
Der Geber des Echolotes soll dabei an der Außenseite eines vorhandenen Badebootes oder zu mietenden Kanus befestigt werden, in dem ich mich vom Beginn der Erlaubnisscheinstrecke bis zu ihrem Ende flußabwärts treiben lassen möchte.
Wie beurteilt ihr grundsätzlich dieses Vorhaben? Wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für die Messfahrt – während des Winterhochwassers, wenn die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen abgestorben sein sollten? Wie aussagekräftig sind die zum Zeitpunkt der Messfahrt gewonnenen Daten für den Rest des Jahres? In welchen Intervallen ist eine Neukartierung in der Regel unumgänglich? Ist es legitim, aus der Driftgeschwindigkeit des Bootes (näherungsweise) die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Flußes an der Oberfläche abzuleiten? Wie berechne ich die optimale Geschwindigkeit des Bootes relativ zum Untergrund hinsichtlich einer maximalen Auflösung? Wie kann ich die Fließgeschwindigkeit in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen messen und aufzeichnen?

Wenn ich die auf der Website der Kartierungssoftware Dr. Depth genannten Informationen richtig verstehe, benötige ich für mein Vorhaben in jedem Fall ein Echolot mit dem Ausstattungsmerkmal Kartenplotter (s.a. http://www.drdepth.se/features.php?l=gb, Abschnitt "Mapping from data logs") und einer Aufzeichnungsfunktion.
Welches der dort aufgeführten oder alternativen Gerät würdet ihr mir für den konkreten Einsatzzweck (Flachwasserbereiche < 1 Meter Tiefe, breiter Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers = wenige Messfahrten, trotzdem hohe Genauigkeit, Einsatz auf Kanu oder Badeboot) empfehlen? Könnt ihr mir bestimmte Echolot-Vermieter empfehlen oder von ihnen abraten? Wer hat persönliche Erfahrungen mit den Mietkombis des Board-Partners Schlageter (s. http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...tter/Kartenplottervermietung---495_4_425.html) sammeln dürfen und kann von neutraler Warte aus betrachtet die Eignung dieser Geräte für mein Vorhaben kommentieren?

Noch einmal zurück zu Dr. Depth: Wie ist die Funktion des Programmes zur Kartierung der Bodenbeschaffenheit zu beurteilen? Welche Mehtoden zur "Eichung" des Systems gibt es, um mit unterschiedlichen Echoloten wiederholbare Messwerte der Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erzielen? Gibt es Alternativen zu diesem Programm (vorzugsweise Open Source und gerne auch unter Linux lauffähig – und: Nein, ich möchte nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, die Echolot-Logs nach gnuplot zu parsen)?

Last but not least: Ich habe die Funktion SideScan/SideImaging/StructureScan einiger Echolote noch nicht so recht verstanden. Welchen Nutzen könnten Geräte mit diesem Ausstattungsmerkmal für mein Vorhaben besitzen?

Uff, das sind jetzt doch eine Menge Fragen geworden...
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!


Gruß,
der Peng


----------



## Sockeye (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Ganz ehrlich? Lass es! 
Ausser natürlich du bist mehr an dem Projekt interessiert als an einer neuen Angelstelle.|supergri

Ich würde mir im Vorab überlegen, nach was für markanten Stellen ich Ausschau halten würde und dann mit einem Sidescan Echo (da solltest du aber im Vorfeld viel, viel darüber lesen, wie es zu interpretieren ist) den Abschnitt abfahren und Markante Punkte im GPS speichern um diese zu beangeln.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Bruce Payne (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo Sockeye,




Sockeye schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Lass es!
> Ausser natürlich du bist mehr an dem Projekt interessiert als an einer neuen Angelstelle.|supergri


vielen Dank für Deine ehrliche Einschätzung!

Wenn ich Deine Antwort richtig interpretiere, steht Deiner Meinung nach  der Erkenntnisgewinn in keinem günstigen Verhältnis zum notwendigen  Aufwand, der Einsatz eines Echolotes wäre aber trotz der gegebenen  Randbedingungen grundsätzlich erfolgreich möglich?
Wo siehst Du die genaue Problematik? Ist es der finanzielle bzw.  zeitliche Aufwand oder ist es eine geringe Aussagekraft der Daten oder  ein ganz anderer Faktor? Ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du Deine Aussage in  diesem Punkt noch etwas präzisieren könntest.



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ich würde mir im Vorab überlegen, nach was für  markanten Stellen ich Ausschau halten würde und dann mit einem Sidescan  Echo (da solltest du aber im Vorfeld viel, viel darüber lesen, wie es zu  interpretieren ist) den Abschnitt abfahren und Markante Punkte im GPS  speichern um diese zu beangeln.


Leider halten sich die äußerlich markanten Stellen arg in Grenzen - wie  bereits dargelegt verläuft der Fluß in diesem Abschnitt relativ monoton  und nahezu kanalähnlich. Ich bin daher am ehesten auf der Suche nach den  tiefen Kolken im Flußbett, die hier - zumindestens noch für mich - an  der Oberfläche kaum erkennbar sind.

Um noch einmal kurz auf das Sidescan-Echolot zurückzukommen: Habe ich  das Prinzip des SideScan/SideImaging-Echolotes richtig verstanden, daß  es sich dabei eher um ein bildgebendes Verfahren denn um ein  Kartierungsverfahren handelt - sprich: SideScan/SideImaging-Daten werden  bei der Erstellung einer Tiefenkarte in Dr. Depth nicht berücksichtigt?



Sockeye schrieb:


> VG
> Sockeye


Schönen Gruß zurück und vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!


der Peng


----------



## erT (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Ich kenne mich mit Kartenplotter und irgendwelchem Programmen zum erstellen einer Karte nicht aus, daher kann ich den Aufwand nicht einschätzen. Günstig wäre es, beim Angeln vom Boot aus einfach 'mitzuplotten', während man z.B. schleppt. Wenn du aber extra dafür ein Boot und vor Allem Echolot mieten müsstest, ohne dabei auch noch angeln zu dürfen, dann schätze ich den Aufwand extrem ein. 
Ich bin bei uns auch mal mit dem Echolot los. Um wirklich eine Karte zu erstellen ist das versammt viel Paddelarbeit!
Was ich dir ans Herz legen würde:
Einfach ein einfaches Echolot, leihen, mieten, oder kaufen und die Strecke einmal hoch und runter Rudern.
Markante Stellen wie Löcher  findest du schnell. Dann einfach merken, oder in einer Karte von z.b. Google markieren und schon hast du einen 'neuen' Angelplatz. 
Bei einem überschaubaren Fluss mit max 3-4m Tiefe ist es ja eigentlich unwichtig, wie tief die Stelle nun genau ist.
Wichtig sind da vor allem Veränderungen im Flusslauf und vllt die Einstufung in 3-4 verschieden Tiefen, von Flachwasser, über Rinnen bis hin zu tiefen Löchern.
Die absolute Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist auch unwichtig. Interessant ist da eher der relative Druck im Vergleich zu anderen Abschnitten im Fluss. Dies wirst du beim Angeln selbst ganz schnell merken.
Wenn du somit über einige Ansitze die Sinne beisammen hältst und dir ab und zu Notizen machst ist das genug um den Flusslauf udn das Fischaufkommen zu verstehen.


----------



## Bruce Payne (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo erT,




erT schrieb:


> Günstig wäre es, beim Angeln vom Boot aus einfach  'mitzuplotten', während man z.B. schleppt. Wenn du aber extra dafür ein  Boot und vor Allem Echolot mieten müsstest, ohne dabei auch noch angeln  zu dürfen, dann schätze ich den Aufwand extrem ein.


leider ist das Angeln vom Boot aus auf dem entsprechenden Flußabschnitt untersagt.
Sofern die vorübergehende Anbringung der Geberstange mittels Gaffa-Tape  o.ä. an einem Badeboot grundsätzlich möglich ist, komme ich allerdings  nicht in die Verlegenheit, mir kostenpflichtig ein Kanu mit festem Rumpf  vom örtlichen Verleiher besorgen zu müssen. Ein Echolot mit  Kartenplotter-Funktion müsste ich in der Tat jedoch ausleihen.

Um den Rahmen vielleicht etwas genauer zu umreißen: Ich möchte  eigentlich nicht wesentlich mehr als 100 Euro an externen Kosten  produzieren und mehr als 1,5 Tage Zeit für die Meßfahrten investieren.
Dafür erwarte am Ende eine vollständige, in der Tiefe auf etwa 0,1 Meter  genaue und dementsprechend aussagekräftige Karte des  Streckenabschnittes generieren zu können.



erT schrieb:


> Ich bin bei uns auch mal mit dem Echolot los. Um  wirklich eine Karte zu erstellen ist das versammt viel  Paddelarbeit!


Ah, Praxiserfahrung! Darf ich Dich daher um eine Schätzung bitten:  Wieviele Messfahrten (jeweils nur flußabwärts) benötige ich Deiner  praktischen Erfahrung nach, wenn ich verallgemeinernd davon ausgehe, daß  der Fluß über die gesamte Länge des Streckenabschnittes eine mittlere  Breite von 12 Metern und eine mittlere Tiefe von 3 Metern besitzt? Bei  einem D-Profil des Flußbettes und einem Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers von  60° würden theoretisch 3 Fahrten ausreichen - deckt sich dies mit Deinen  praktischen Erfahrungen oder muß ich den Üpperlappungsbereich zweier Meßfahrten breiter auslegen?



erT schrieb:


> Was ich dir ans Herz legen würde:
> Einfach ein einfaches Echolot, leihen, mieten, oder kaufen und die Strecke einmal hoch und runter Rudern.
> Markante Stellen wie Löcher  findest du schnell. Dann einfach merken,  oder in einer Karte von z.b. Google markieren und schon hast du einen  'neuen' Angelplatz.
> Bei einem überschaubaren Fluss mit max 3-4m Tiefe ist es ja eigentlich unwichtig, wie tief die Stelle nun genau ist.
> Wichtig sind da vor allem Veränderungen im Flusslauf und vllt die  Einstufung in 3-4 verschieden Tiefen, von Flachwasser, über Rinnen bis  hin zu tiefen Löchern.


Ohne die Diskussion damit beenden zu wollen: Das ist tatsächlich eine pragmatische Herangehensweise, die meinem  eigentlichen Ziel sehr nahekommt. Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag!


Gruß,
der Peng


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Servus,

mal von vorne. Also du brauchst als allererstes ein Echolot MIT Gps und Daten aufzeichnungs Funktion. Das wäre entweder ein Lowrance LMS522 iGPS oder ein HDS oder ein Eagle ( da gibts nur eins das das kann) da fällt mir der Typ gerade nicht ein.
Die neuen Lowrance DSI können KEINE Daten aufzeichnen und sind dafür nicht geeignet.
Dann wie schon hier mal geschrieben wurde ein Boot.
Weiterhin die Software DrDepth und einen PC.

Bei der Software gibt es auch die Version als Zusatz die BT heist.
Diese BT kann dir auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit und zwar die Bodenhärte differenzieren. Kostenpunkt 229 €. Wenn du noch Structurescandaten einlesen willst bist Du bei 299 €.

Das nächste ist der Scanbereich des normalen Echolotgebers.
Der normale 200 khz Geber von Lowrance hat einen Winkel von 20°. Somit kannst bei einer Wassertiefe einen Bereich von ca 1 m aufzeichnen Bei einer Wassertiefe von 10 Metern sind das ca. 3 Meter. Vergiss gleich mal alles unter 1 Meter da kommt selbst beim HDS von mir nix gescheites dabei raus.
Da hast Du immer Störungen.

Du musst dir im klaren sein das wenn du die Daten in DrDepth einliest das das Programm interpoliert und zwar mit einem Algoritmus. Du kannst den zwar einstellen aber bei der Breite und Tiefe sehe ich schwarz.

Als nächstes musst du ja die erstellten Karten visuallisieren.
Bei einer Länge von  18 km wird das ein Katalog so dick wie der Otto Katalog wenn man was erkennen will.

So nun zu Structurescan und Downscan.
Das geht auch mit Dr Depth. Allerdings musst Du dir im klaren sein das das ehnorme Datenmengen werden wenn Du alle Kanäle aufzeichnest. Und Du brauchst ein HDS und das LSS Modul von Lowrance.
Ich hab mal bei uns ein Stückchen der Donau aufgezeichnet allerdings in einen Tiefenbereich von 3- 9 Meter.
Da braucht mann schon einige DIN A 3 Ausdrucke um etwast  zu erkennen. 
Auch lassen sich die Daten relativ gut in DRDepth darstellen.

Aber einen Ziegelstein oder etwa eine Gießkanne erkennst Du unter DrDepth nach dem Datenimport nicht.
Große Steine dagegen schon auch aufgezeichnete Fische.

Ein weiterer Faktor ist das Wasser selbst. Habt Ihr an eurem Fluß auch Hochwasser? Dann kannst nach jedem Hochwasser neu scannen.

Mit 100 € wird das nix werden da DrDepth schon mehr kostet.

Kannst Dir mal die zwei Artikel über DrDepth anschauen:

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/boot/112-tiefenkartenerstellung-mit-drdepth

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/sonstiges/131-dr-depth-und-lowrance-structure-scan

Aber trotzdem alles gute bei Deinem Vorhaben.

Peter


----------



## wuzzl (2. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Warum liest du nicht einfach den Fluß? ... glatte Stellen tiefes Wasser ... kräuselnde Stellen ... seichtes Wasser ... Übergang von kräuselnd in seicht ....

Vielleicht hilft dir aber auch der alte Trick mit Stöckchen ins Wasser werfen ... soll auch Rückschluß auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit geben. 

LG|wavey:


----------



## erT (3. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> leider ist das Angeln vom Boot aus auf dem entsprechenden Flußabschnitt untersagt.
> Sofern die vorübergehende Anbringung der Geberstange mittels Gaffa-Tape  o.ä. an einem Badeboot grundsätzlich möglich ist, komme ich allerdings  nicht in die Verlegenheit, mir kostenpflichtig ein Kanu mit festem Rumpf  vom örtlichen Verleiher besorgen zu müssen. Ein Echolot mit  Kartenplotter-Funktion müsste ich in der Tat jedoch ausleihen.



Ich würde sagen, es wäre theoretisch durchaus möglich den Geber auch irgendwie an einem Schlauchboot zu befestigen. Im Notfall wird die Stange halt von einem Freund festgehalten, oder eben irgendwie mit Tape fixiert. Da müsste man halt ein wenig fummeln, aber da es ja nur für 1-2 Ausfahrten dienen soll, wär das nicht das größte Problem.



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Um den Rahmen vielleicht etwas genauer zu umreißen: Ich möchte  eigentlich nicht wesentlich mehr als 100 Euro an externen Kosten  produzieren und mehr als 1,5 Tage Zeit für die Meßfahrten investieren.
> Dafür erwarte am Ende eine vollständige, in der Tiefe auf etwa 0,1 Meter  genaue und dementsprechend aussagekräftige Karte des  Streckenabschnittes generieren zu können.
> Ah, Praxiserfahrung! Darf ich Dich daher um eine Schätzung bitten:  Wieviele Messfahrten (jeweils nur flußabwärts) benötige ich Deiner  praktischen Erfahrung nach, wenn ich verallgemeinernd davon ausgehe, daß  der Fluß über die gesamte Länge des Streckenabschnittes eine mittlere  Breite von 12 Metern und eine mittlere Tiefe von 3 Metern besitzt? Bei  einem D-Profil des Flußbettes und einem Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers von  60° würden theoretisch 3 Fahrten ausreichen - deckt sich dies mit Deinen  praktischen Erfahrungen oder muß ich den Üpperlappungsbereich zweier Meßfahrten breiter auslegen?



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ein gemietetes Echolot kostet. Schätze aber allein das würde dir für 2 Tage die Hälfte oder mehr deines Budgets aus der Hand fressen. Wenn es denn wirklich ein teures Teil mit Kartenplotter sein soll.
Was, wie, wo, da hab ich aber nicht den Plan, das hat Fliegenfisch ja recht naheliegend formuliert. 

Was die aufzuwendende Zeit angeht: 18 km Flusslauf sind allerhand. Es ist nicht ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen, wie lang es dauert nur bergab ohne Angeln zu Rudern. Die Strömung ist da natürlich der allergrößte Faktor.
Ich vermute, wenn du wirklich allein die Fahrten stromab bei halbwegs spürbarer Strömung rechnest, wirst du mit einem Tag Fahren schon auskommen. Was ist aber mit den Rüstzeiten? 18km Fluss bedeuten nicht selten eine Stunde Autofahrt drumherum um das Boot flussauf zu transportieren. Oder wie wird das funktionieren? 

Beispiel:
Ich beangel die Ruhr auf einer Strecke von gerade einmal ca. 4,5km. der  größere Teil (beide von einem Wehr getrennt) umfasst dabei etwa gute 3km. Für eine Fahrt inkl. Schleppen Würde ich nicht weniger als eine halbe Stunde, stromauf aber eher 45 Minuten oder mehr einrechnen. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist dabei auf fast halber Strecke recht gering, insgesamt aber SEHR unterschiedlich, je nach Niederschlag der letzten Tage. 
Wir reden hierbei von einem Zeitunterschied von vllt 50% bei starker Strömung. Leider kann ich dir keine absoluten Werte nennen. Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn ich sage, dass selten Gewichte über ca. 60gramm, eigentlicht nie aber (bis auf vllt wenige Abschnitte) mehr als 100gr nötig sind.





Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Ohne die Diskussion damit beenden zu wollen: Das ist tatsächlich eine pragmatische Herangehensweise, die meinem  eigentlichen Ziel sehr nahekommt. Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag!



Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall dir mit meinen Einschätzungen irgendwie geholfen zu haben. Ich finde deine Idee wirklich sehr interessant, weil ich selbst auch schonmal mit solchen Gedanken gespielt hab. Ich hab allerdings leider keine Ahnung, wie gut sich solche Fahrten letztenlich plotten lassen. Wenn wirklich alles, was während einer Paddeltour so gelotet wurde auch ruckzuck per Knopfdruck in einer Karte landet ist die Idee mit Sicherheit relativ gut umzusetzen.
Sofern da aber auch nur kleinere Probleme auftreten wird das alles schnell zum Monsterprojekt, weil sich jeder Tag auf gleiche auswirkt.
Du kannst abgebrochene Fahrten schließlich nicht einfach da fortsetzen, wo du grad die Lücke im Flussbett hast. Jeder Tag kostet zudem extra Geld für Echolot und/oder Boot. Wenn du stromauf musst (egal ob paddeln oder mit dem Auto) kostet das extra Zeit und Energie.

Ich vermute es wäre für dich ein kleineres Problem ein recht simples Echolot für kein, oder wenig Geld zu leihen!? 
Daher würde ich, wie gesagt, erstmal einfach damit aufs Wasser und ein paar markante Stellen raussuchen.
Du kannst anschließend immernoch auf große Plottingtour gehen, wenn du es für wirklich nötig hältst. Vieles ergibt sich aber der Erfahrung nach ganz allein beim ausgiebigen Fischen, erst recht, wenn du dir schon ein paar Stellen herausgepickt hast.
Hinweise wie wuzzl sie beschrieb sind mit Sicherheit auffindbar und zu gebrauchen. Nicht jeder Strom ist aber gleich einem Gebirgsbach, oder dem Rhein mit sehr viel Druck. Hier bei uns macht sich bis auf die Buhnenkanten kaum etwas durch Kräuseln o.ä. bemerkbar. Bei kanalähnlichen Zuständen mit eher wenig Fließgeschwindigkeit wird dies wohl ähnlich sein. 

Hier mal aber noch eine Frage:
Wieso soll es für dich unbedingt eine, auf den Dezimeter genaue, vollständige Karte des Flussabschnittes geben?
Ist das einfach persönlicher Ergeiz, oder erhoffst du dir daraus wirklich Vorsteile bei der Fischerei?
Das Ganze als Projekt gesehen ist mit Sicherheit interessant und sinnvoll. Allein fürs Angeln halte ich derartige Details allerdings nicht für nötig.


----------



## Bruce Payne (12. September 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo!


Ich möchte mich zunächst für die späte Rückmeldung entschuldigen und mich gleichzeitig für eure hilfreichen Beiträge bedanken, auf deren Basis ich einige Punkte meines Vorhabens neu überdacht habe und die schlußendlich dazu führten, daß ich dieses Projekt in dieser Form nicht umsetzen werde.

@Fliegenfisch:
Vielen Dank für die Hardware-Tips und die Links sowie den Hinweis auf den Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers, für den ich wohl zunächst falsche (d.h. viel zu große) Werte recherchiert hatte.
Aufgrund Deiner Anmerkung zum Interpolations-Algorithmus von Dr. Depth habe ich mir diese Funktion noch einmal genauer angeschaut und sie letztendlich als K.O.-Kriterium für den Einsatz dieser Software identifiziert - den Kaufpreis hätte ich für mich dabei noch als einmalige Ausgabe verantworten können.
Deine Praxiserfahrungen bezüglich der Abbildungsgenauigkeit und der Strukturerfassung bei Wassertiefen <1m lassen mich allerdings insgesamt an meinem Vorhaben der vollständigen Kartierung zweifeln.
Die von Dir benannten Problemfelder Speicherplatzbedarf und Datenvisualisierung sehe ich aufgrund vorhandener technischer Ausstattung und dem geplanten Einsatz der Tiefenkarte zur einmaligen vorherigen Recherche neuer Ansitzstellen vom PC aus bei mir persönlich nicht gegeben.

@wuzzl:
Wie ich in meiner Antwort an Sockeye vom 02.09. bereits bemerkte, ist das Lesen des Flußes für mich derzeit noch mehr als schwierig, da sich die Situation vor Ort leider wesentlich komplexer darstellt als es mit dem allgemeinen Lehrsatz erklärbar wäre.
Vielen Dank allerdings für den Tip mit dem Stöckchen, den ich in meiner Ausrichtung auf eine technische Lösung völlig vergessen hatte!

@erT:
Das Problem der Rüstzeiten ist hier vor Ort nicht so gravierend: Tatsächlich hätte ich mit dem Badeboot auschließlich flußabwärts treibend (bzw. rudernd, je nach möglicher Geschwindigkeit bei maximaler Echolotauflösung) kartieren wollen, um dann das Badeboot auf einen PKW-Anhänger zu zurren und wieder zum Anfang der Strecke zu fahren; aufgrund der vorteilhaften örtlichen Situation dürfte ich hierfür sogar mit nur etwa 30-40 Minuten Gesamtzeit vom Ausstieg aus dem Boot bis zum Wiedereinstieg am Anfang der Strecke rechnen. 
Der hiesige Kanuverleiher, den ich in der Zwischenzeit kontaktiert habe, schätzt den zeitlichen Gesamtaufwand für eine volle 18km-Drift dabei auf etwa 5 Stunden, was dementsprechend einer durchschnittlichen Fließgeschwindigkeit von 3,6 km/h bzw. 1 m/s an der Oberfläche entspricht (wenn man den Segel-Effekt des Bootes außer Acht läßt). Die von Dir genannten Beispieldaten zu Deinem Heimgewässer passen also voll ins Bild - die Unterschiede in der Fließgeschwindigkeit scheinen dabei allerdings weniger gravierend als bei Dir vor Ort zu sein: Beim Feedern verwende ich hier in der Regel 40g-Körbe, stellenweise dürfen es allerdings auch einmal 20g oder 50g sein.
Vielen Dank in jedem Fall für Deine exemplarischen Vergleichsdaten!

Und um zum Schluß noch Deine Frage zu beantworten: Die genannte Auflösung von mindestens 0,1m habe ich als unteren Schwellenwert gewählt, da ich bei einer angenommenen mittleren Wassertiefe von etwa 2m ansonsten einen Meßfehler von zum Teil mehr als 5% hätte in Kauf nehmen müssen. Meiner Vorstellung nach hätte ich aus einer solchen Karte keine sinnvollen Rückschlüsse mehr auf den Gewässergrund ziehen können.
Wäre das Loten und die Erstellung der Tiefenkarte zudem einfach und unkompliziert verlaufen, hätte ich diese Arbeit wahrscheinlich auch in mehreren, aufeinanderfolgenden Jahren wiederholt, um die Entwicklung des Gewässers (und natürlich auch die Sinnhaftigkeit des gesamten Unterfangens) beurteilen zu können.
Als Langzeiteffekt habe ich außerdem gehofft, mir aus diesen Daten eine bessere allgemeine Gewässerkenntnis erarbeiten zu können (aka "Lesen" eines Flußes).
Und: Ja, ertappt - persönlicher Ehrgeiz und eine gewisse Affinität zur Technik spielen auch eine Rolle...|supergri

@all:
Um nun abschließend selbst beurteilen zu können, ob das ganze Projekt "nur" aufgrund des Interpolations-Algorithmus von Dr. Depth zum Scheitern veurteilt ist, habe ich noch eine Bitte: Kann mir jemand ein kleines beispielhaftes Sonar-Log seines Echolotes mit aktivierter SideScan/StructureScan/SideImaging-Funktion im Rohdatenformat sowie eine daraus mit Dr. Depth generierte Tiefenkarte im JPG-Format zur Verfügung stellen?
Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!


Grüße,
der Peng


----------



## l889 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hehe, ich habe so was ähnliches gemacht, zwar nicht für einen Fluss sondern für einen 400ha See ;-)

Es ist schon wahr, viel Zeit zum Angeln ist da nicht, da man ja noch die und die Stelle abfahren muss ;-) Aber es ist höllisch geil für einen Technik-Freak wie mich, zu sehen, wie auf einmal ein 3D-Modell des Gewässers entsteht.

Ich bin nun dazu übergegangen IMMER mitzuloggen. Nach 1-2 Jahren hat man praktisch jede Stelle auf dem See angefahren und dann die komplette Karte. Aber schon mit der lückenhaften Karte ist es sehr sehr aufschlussreich und interessant.

Ich denke, du bist ein technik-interessierter Mensch, sonst würdest Du ja garnicht auf die Idee kommen, sowas starten zu wollen.

Habe das Humminbird SI, aber die SI-Funktion ist eigentlich total unwichtig für die Karte. Ich erstelle nur GPX Tracks, die ich dann in DrDepth reinlade.

Im Prinzip würde es für dich aber ausreichen, wenn Du den Fluss ein mal mit SI abfährst, das hat bei flachem Wasser zwar nur 10m nach links und rechts Reichweite, aber ist super-geil und erkenntnisreich!

Vor allem eins ist bei SI geil: Du weisst wo die Fisch sind, weil Fische auf SI aussehen wie Fische!

Gruß!
John


----------



## Petter (2. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo Pruce!
Ich habe ein Humminbird 898 Si und das Programm Dr Depht.Prinzipiell kann man von jedem Gewässer eine Tiefenkarte erstellen.Das Gerät zeichnet die Tiefe genau unter dem Geber auf und erzeugt so eine Linie mit unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Danach fährst du z.B.im Abstand von 5m eine 2. Linie und eine 3. und 4. usw. Dr Depht errechnet zwischen jeder Linie und jedem Messpunkt einen Übergangswert welcher nicht unbedingt der tatsächlichen Wassertiefe entspricht. Je enger du das Raster fährst um so genauer wird deine Karte! Unsere Grube hat 42 Hektar. Für diese habe ich bei einer Rasterung von ca. 20 Meter 12 Std. gebraucht.


----------



## Bruce Payne (22. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo John & Petter,


vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Leider sind die Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge zu meiner Frage wohl irgendwie in meinem Postfach untergegangen, so daß ich erst jetzt dazu komme, euch zu antworten.

Wie in meinem letzten Beitrag bereits angedeutet, habe ich die Idee einer exakten Kartografierung des Flusses mittlerweile verworfen, da die Kombination des (nicht hinreichend konfigurierbaren) Inter- und Extrapolationsalgorithmus von Dr. Depth gepaart mit der Notwendigkeit einer manuellen Uferlinienerstellung und der Ungenauigkeit der Echolote im Flachwasserbereich zu unbrauchbaren Ergebnissen führt.

Stattdessen bin ich mittlerweile der Empfehlung von erT gefolgt und habe mir mittels eines herkömmlichen Echolots während zweier Kajakfahrten zunächst einen grundlegenden Eindruck über diesen Gewässerabschnitt verschafft. Derzeit klappere ich die dabei als interessant identifizierten Stellen mit einer Spürangel ab und versuche mir so ein detailliertes Bild zu machen.
Grundsätzlich erfüllt diese Methode zwar ihren Zweck für mich, es ist jedoch wesentlich schwieriger, diese Erkenntnisse mit anderen Angelkollegen zu teilen als wenn man diesen einfach eine Tiefenkarte unter die Nase halten könnte.

Langfristig möchte ich jedoch noch einmal versuchen, Plotterdaten aufzuzeichnen und diese zu visualisieren. Da mir die o.a. integrierten Algorithmen von Dr. Depth dabei jedoch unnötig Steine in den Weg legen, werde ich die Plotterdaten voraussichtlich selber mit gnuplot o.ä. parsen wollen/müssen/dürfen.
Es ist klar, daß Aufwand und Nutzen hierbei in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis zueinander stehen; im besten Fall würde dabei am Ende vielleicht noch eine entsprechende PHP-Bibliothek herausspringen, die eine webbasierte Kartenerstellung aus hochgeladenen Plotterdaten erlauben würde - aber dies ist im Augenblick mehr als Zukunftsmusik.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit allerdings noch einmal meine Bitte an alle Mitlesenden erneuern, mir freundlicherweise ein Sonar-Log im Datenformat des Herstellers sowie eine JPG-Ansicht der daraus mittels Dr. Depth erzeugten Tiefenkarte zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit ich die Möglichkeit hätte, die Ergebnisse einer selbstgebauten Parser-Bibliothek verifizieren zu können.


Grüße,
der Peng


----------



## l889 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo!  Ich bin im Moment dabei, eine OpenGL basierte Visualisierung zu programmieren. Die Algorithmen die dabei zum Einsatz kommen sollen auf dem Tiefenlog basieren, und mit dem Sideimaging Daten im Detail aufgebessert werden (Erstmal nur für Humminbird).  Das ganze wird mit einer 3D Shooter-Engine realisiert. Erste Ergebnisse habe ich schon ;-) das wird ein Kracher, wenn's fertig ist (Ich habe da an Freeware gedacht).  Naja, der Winter ist lang, und das Wasser gefroren ;-(, da muss man sich andersweitig beschäftigen.  Gruß!


----------



## Bruce Payne (23. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo John!

Hihihi, lustige Idee - aber eigentlich auch naheliegend, eine 3D-Engine zu verwenden... 

Wie die Faust auf den Eimer passt da die Meldung, daß id Software dieser Tage die Doom3-Engine unter der GPL veröffentlicht hat.

Leider hatte ich bislang noch nicht die Gelegenheit, mich ausgiebiger mit OpenGL auseinanderzusetzen - aus beruflichen Gründen hat das WebGL-Subset für mich eine höhere Priorität.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Der Winter ist lang! 

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße,
der Peng


----------



## flasha (23. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Wenn Ihr soweit seid, könntet ihr dann mal Screens hochladen?


----------



## l889 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

klar, mach ich ;-) Ich hoffe ja, dass ich dieses Jahr noch die erste Version fertig bekomme ;-) #6

Ich werde die Tage mal ein paar Shots aus dem "Prototypen" posten.

Gruß!


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Einen schönen Guten Morgen in die Runde. 

Will mich mal kurz vorstellen. Bin Ronny und meine Fischereireviere sind die Großen Seen und weitläufigen Flüsse im Umland von Potsdam. Ich angle ausschließlich vom Boot. Nun komme ich auch zur Frage. 
Ich erstelle mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit Tiefenkarten aus Shape Dateien mit Programm Esri-ArcMap und Mapedit. Nun habe ich aber Rohdaten für einen See bekommen welche von einem Simrad Echolot kommen, und diese weichen leiden sehr stark von den sonstigen Formaten ab.
Es sind *.txt  Dateien welche mit dem Katendatum UMT (Meter) und der Tiefe in Metern gemessen wurden. Diese sind nicht im Standardformat WGS84 ( 52`xx``xxN 12`xx``xxE ) erfasst worden sondern eben so : 

ID           H-Wert              R-Wert                Tiefe   

1           5805058.12         4562380.08        1.49        

2          5805058.29       4562379.54           1.56

3          5805058.31         4562379.07          1.53       

Und das fortlaufend  mit 24.500 Messpunkten(ID). 

Frage: 


Kann Dr.Depth nur Daten mit WGS84 Koordinatensystem verarbeiten?
Hat jemand mal mit Dr.D Karten aus *.txt Dateien erstellt und könnte mir bitte eine solche Datei als Syntaxvorlage senden. 
Ich habe mir die Daten auch mal als *.gpx umgerechnet und wollte sie in Dr.D einlesen, leider ohne Erfolg. Fehlermeldung: No data found!
Wieso nimmt Dr.D die von mir aus txt. – UMT Daten zu Shape erstellten Files nicht an. 
Ständig die ungenaue Fehlermeldung: No data found!
Gibt es da einen um die Ecke Denken Trick?

Über einen kleinen Denkanstoß wäre ich sehr Dankbar. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## onyx134 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Also mittlerweile gibt es da doch viel bessere Möglichkeiten. Besorge dir doch ein Lawrence hds der zweiten Generation. Mit dem Feature structure Scan kannst du dir sehr bequem in ein paar Minuten dein tiefenprofil erstellen.
Die Kosten sind halt schon hoch aber vielleicht kannst du dir ein Gerät leihen?!


----------



## l889 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewtopic.php?p=19358#19358

hebe leider herade keine Zeit, den Beitrag hier als Topic einzustellen.... Aber die Software läuft mit Humminbird's sehr gut ;-)


----------



## zanderheli (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Hallo fraessenman.

DRDEPTH liest solche Daten als TXT:


48.3167489000,15.4131396000,-3
48.3167375000,15.4131320000,-3

letzeres ist natürlich die Tiefe

heli


----------



## l889 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tiefenkarte eines Flußes erstellen*

Es gibt eine neue Version der Freeware zum Erstellen von Tiefenkarten mit Humminbird Echos:

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewtopic.php?t=3822


----------

